# Finding a lost note,



## tempest (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello all,

My name is Matthew, and I was 8 years old when I took up conservatory piano, on my mother's advice. My older sisters were taking lessons, and I would hear them play and learn the notes on my own on our piano. For 4 years, I took lessons with a very nice teacher, until I decided I was 'too cool' for piano. I had just passed my grade 3 exam, too. Oh, the regret...

However, my ear learning never really stopped. I had a friend named Shane, who was in grade 7 or 8 conservatory piano, and I would learn songs by listening to him and figuring them out on my own. I haven't taken a lesson in 5 years, but just last week I sat down at a piano and played all that I could remember of a the last classical song I ever picked up by listening to him. He told me the name once, but it doesn't appear in any of the searches I do. Now I'm in my grad year at high school, and I want to pick up piano again, but my conscience won't rest until I find this song, see the sheet music, and learn it the proper way.

The name I remember him saying was pronounced something vaguely along the lines of "Sopheziato" or "Sofeziato." Unfortunately I know nothing about who the composer is, or even what time period it's from. I come to this board hoping that someone out there knows the piece that keeps playing over and over in my mind. I'd write out the music and scan it if that would help.

Thank you dearly to anyone who can point me in the right direction,
-Matthew


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

maybe call up your friend or old teacher and ask for advice. that can't hurt.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

??


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

This is what you're looking for:




Good luck!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

David's already there!


----------

